# #49 CLOSED LEARN TO KNIT 5 FINGERED GLOVES WITH DAYLILY DAWN



## Designer1234

Hi every one! welcome to #49 workshop. We are pleased to introduce you to Daylily Dawn who is going to teach you how to make wonderful 5 finger gloves. With the difficult winter we are experiencing in so many places these gloves will be very handy
-------------------
I AM HAPPY TO INTRODUCE YOUR TEACHER FOR THIS WORKSHOP -- Daylily Dawn. 

Welcome to you all. 
======================================


----------



## DaylilyDawn

*Welcome to the Glove Tutorial* .

PART ONE

Here is the first part of the patterns for the worsted weight gloves. I have both worsted weight and sock yarn versions.

*For the Worsted weight Gloves*-

_This pattern came from the Patons Next Steps Seven Mittens And Gloves Booklet _

*NEEDLE SIZES*

For the*worsted weight* , the needles are sizes 5 and 6 or 3.5 mm and 4.25 mm

I converted it to use a circular needle using Magic Loop technique.
==================================
It has 3 sizes - child, ladies and men.

*The gauge is 22st and 28 rows=4 inches on larger needles in stocking stitch *.

I use the stretchy cast on I learned on You tube by Tillybuddy. _The advantage to learning it this: when casting on, it produces 2 stitches with every one cast on procedure_.

*For a child cast on 32 stitches using worsted weight yarn*.

*For Ladies cast on 42 stitches using worsted weight yarn*

* For Mens cast on 48 stitches using worsted weight yar*.

Cast on your stitches and knit one row of K1 P1 ribbing with out joining into circle.

Now slide the stitches to the middle of cable and count your stitches.

Divide the count of the stitches in half and slowly slide the stitches toward the needles having stitches half on front needle and half on back needle.

Set up for Magic Loop knitting. Make sure your working yarn is coming from the back needle.

Knit in K1 P1 or K2 P2 ribbing till you have reached the length you like for your cuff.

I usually knit my cuffs till they are 3 1/2 inches long.

Once you reach that length of cuff you like, then knit 5-7 rows of stockinette You may only need 5 rows where larger hands may need 7 rows.

========================
*For the sock Yarn Glove*

For the *sock yarn*, use a 1 US or (2.25mm), 2 US or (2.75mm), or 3 US or (3.25mm)

_For the Sock yarn version the number of stitches and the needle size are smaller than when using
worsted weight yarn_ .

For the Sock Yarn version: 1 ball for child,2 balls of sock yarn for woman and 2 balls for man size.

* Needle size*:a size 2.5mm
or 2.75mm.

For the materiala you will need 2 balls of the sock yarn of your choice, I used Knit Picks Stroll Sock Yarn
in Black, and a size 2 or 3 depending on your gauge.

=============
I used Black because of my uniform . I am a
school crossing guard and wear the uniform of the Sheriff's Office since we are a special Operations unit
with in the Sheriff's Office.
So the only colors we are allowed to wear that are not issued to us have to
be white if worn over or under our uniform shirt, and black or dark gray
==============

*For the child* -Start with the right glove and

*cast on 36 stitches*
and set up for Magic loop knitting
. 
You start knitting K1 P1 or K2 P2 your choice, I use K1 P1 since it has more stretch.
----
* for the Ladies Size*
.
Cuff- *Cast on 50 stitches*. Knit in Ribbing until you reach length you like,

When length is reached,

Next
round increase 4 stitches evenly 2 on front needle 2 on back needle. Knit 10 rounds in stockinette
stitch.

Knit in Ribbing for 3 inches. .

Next round increase 4 stitches evenly
around.

I suggest 2 on front needle and 2 on back needle so your stitches on the needles are equal.

Now knit 7 rounds plain stockinette.

*For men*-

With your yarn,* cast on 58 stitches*.

Set up for Magic Loop or if using DPNs set those up as you prefer.

*****DPNS place 19 stitches on 1st & 2nd needles and 20 stitches on the 3rd needle. Join in round and place ypour end of round marker

When I cast onI use the tail of my cast on as end of round marker

Knit in your choic of ribbing until cuff measures 4" or 10 cms.On last row of knitting increase 4 stitches as evenly as possible, Tor Magic Loop I suggest 2 on front and 2 on back needles. After the increases are done, you will now Knit 10 rows of stockinette.
================================= 
=================================
*PART TWO - KNITTED GLOVES WORKSHOP* 
=====================

* Part 2 the Thumb Gusset for Worsted weight*

:Now we set up for the gusset for the thumb.

*You are knitting with the palm facing you so count 4-5
stitches in from the right side and place 2
markers in this manner: Knit the 4-5 stitches ,place marker, increase in next 2 stitches by kfb in each
stitch, place marker, knit rest of round*
.
*Next round *

knit plain no increase.

( Repeat these two rows until you have *12 stitches for child, 14 stitches
for ladies, and 14 stitches for mens*)
.
Knit the stitches before the first marker, slip the gusset stitches to waste yarn, then cast on 2 stitches
and knit the rest of the round.

Now the
gusset stitches are going to hang out till you finish the palm and hand back areas and get to the fingers.

*Part 2 For the Sock yarn Version*

*Child Version for Thumb*

Thumb gusset:You may want to place your thumb location slightly inward to the plam by 4 or 5 inches
from beginning ofthe round. I use 5 stitche from beginning on mine

.After your choice of the number to
move inward, place a slip on marker, knit 2 stitches, place another slip on marker knit to the end of
round.

Next Round--- Knit to first marker and slip to right needle, Kf&b in the2 stitches, slip marker.

Next Round no increase, knit plain row. Repeat these two rows until you have 16 stitches
between the markers. Finish round.

Now take some waste yarn and thread a yarn needl on it, have it ready to use,
knit the first stitches before the first marker, use the yarn needle to slip the thumb stitches to the waste
yarn.

Once you have the thumb stitches on waste yarn take your needles and turn them to cast on 2
stitches to replace the 2 that started the thumb gusset. Finish the round.

* Ladies Sock Version for thumb*

Thumb Gusset

- Locate where you want the gusset to start, for me it is about 4 stitches from beginning of round, and place markers like this _ when you have the amount knitted before the gusset, Slip one
marker onto needle. Knit 2 stitches. Slip marker and finish knitting round.

Next Round Knit to marker, slip marker K f&b in each stitch, slip marker and finish round.

Next Round .
Knit. Repeat the last two rows until there are 18 stitches between the markers.

Next round, knit to
marker, remove marker, take a yarn needle and thread it onto a piece of waste yarn and take the 18
stitches off the needle and place onto the waste yarn. Now turn your needl and cast on two stitches and
remove second marker.

Finsh the round.
=====================
Mens' sock yarn version

Thumb Gusset

- Place your markers as far in as you like, I used 5 stitches on my sock yarn gloves, I use 4 for worsted weight yarn.

You should have placed them in this order, Knit4-5 stitches, Place marker K2 stiotches Place Marker, finish rest of round.

Next Round When you come to your first marker slip the marker and Kf&b in both stitches, Place marker, finish round.

Next round -Knit.

You will repeat these last two rows , knitting in the firsrt stitch f&b after marker and in the last stitch before second marker.

Repeat these last two rows until you have 20 stitches between the markers.

After you have gotten the 20 stitches between markers, it is time to slip them onto a piece of waste yarn.

Thread a yarn needle on to the waste yarn and slip the 20 stitches of the thumb onto the waste yarn.

Now Turn your needle and cast on 2 stitches. Finish Round.

===========================
===========================

*TO KNIT THE HAND *:

You will be amazed at this : For the worsted weight yarn version Here is the Hand portion: Knit in rounds until the work after the ribbing measures 3 3/4" for child, 4" inches for ladies, 4 3/4" for mens.

For the child size: Hand portion: If you are comfortable doing a pattern on the back of the hand, go for it. If not, just knit
until the work above the ribbing measures 3 3/4" or 9.5 Centimeters . If using a pattern make your
measurement of the work above the ribbing the same measure as plain knitting.

For the woman's version: Hand : Knit until work measures 4 " or 10 cms above the ribbing. If you want a pattern stitch, go for it just knit till it matches the no pattern measurement.

For the men's version' : Hand - You are now knitting the hand portion of your glove. If you are comfortable doing a pattern , do
so if you would like to as long as the stitch count will stay with in the amount on the back of hand
stitches and not change.
Knit hand until it measures 4 3/4" or 12 cms.

That is all you do for the hand portion on all sizes and weights of yarn, Just knit till you reach the measurement it says to knit to. If you do not have a measuring tape, knit until you reach the base of your little finger.

========================
========================

*INSTRUCTIONS FOR FIRST TWO FINGERS*

*For the Worsted weight Yarn*:

Knit the first 10 stitches for child, , 14 stitches for ladies, and 16 stitches for mens,

now place the rest of the stitches on waste yarn turn your needles and place all but the last 10,for child, 14 for ladies, and 16 for mens on waste yarn.

You will be working on the small amount of stitches on the front needle now.Knit these stitches,

cast on 2 stitches, knit the stitches on back needle.

Knit in rounds till it reaches 1 3/4' for child, 2 1/2' for ladies and 2 3/4' for mens.

Shape tops: Next round K2tog, 7 times for child, 8 times for ladies ,and 9 times for mens . You should have 7-8-9 stitches left.

Next Round Mens and Ladies only :Knit. Next round :K2tog 4 times You should have 4 for ladies and 5 for mens,

All sizes: Break yarn leaving a long tail Thread end through the remaing stitches and pulll together tightly. Weave in end.

Next Finger

: Slip 3 stitches for child, 5 stitches for ladies, and 6 stitches for mens, onto needle from the waste yarn for front stitches,

then Cast on 2 stitches, turn the needles, slip the 3 for child 5 for ladies, 6 for men, stitches from back waste yarn to needle , pick up and 2 stitches at base of first finger.

Now rearrange the stitches so you have 10 for child 14 for ladies, and 16 stitches set up so that half are on the front needle and half are on the back needle.

Knit in rounds until work from base of finger measures to top of finger measures 2 inch for child, 2 3/4 for ladies and 3 inches for mens.

Shape the top

: Next RoundK2tog 5 times for child,7 times for ladies and 8 times for mens.

You should have 5stitches for child, 7 for ladies and 8 for mens, stitches left

_ Ladies and Mens Only_:
knit next round

Next round: K2tog 3 times for ladies and 4 times for men

All sizes: Break yarn and thread tail into yarn needle and run through remaining stitches and pull up tightly. Weave in end.
-----------------------------------
* Sock Yarn Version*

: Child's Size

First Finger:

Knit 7 stitches and place the remainder of stitches on needle to waste yarn.

{We are going to work on these few stiches for the moment},

Turn your needles and cast on 2 stitches and then we
place the back stick stitches, all but the last 7 stitches on the needle now you should have 7 from the
front 2 on the side and the 7 stitches on back needle. Evenly divide so the same number of sititches are
on each needle.

Knit the finger until it reaches 1 3/4 " or 4.5 cm.

Shape top

: Knit 2tog 8 times. You should have 8 stitches left.

Next round Knit.

Next Round K2tog 4
times. (You should have 4 stitches).

Cut yarn leaving a tail long enough to thread a yarn needl on to and
remove the stitches from the circular needle.

Pull the yarn till stitches ar closed up and weave end in
securely of the wrong side.

For Lady's size:

First finger: Knit the first 9 stitches, slip rest of stitches on waste yarn,

Turn needle and cast on 2 stitches , place all but the last 9 stitches on waste yarn leaving the last 9 stitches on the needle for the finger stitches.

. Now knit the finger until it reaches 1 3/4" or 4.5 cms.

Shape top: K2tog 8 times,8 stitches remain.

Next round-Knit.

Next round-K2tog 4 times, 4 stitches remain.

Break yarn and thread a yarn needle on to it,
Remove the stitches from the curcular needle using the
yarn needle.
Pull yarn tight to close up the top of finger and weave end in securely on wrong side. of
the back of hand.

Second Finger:

Attach your yarn onthe inside of the back of hand, Pick up several stitches from the side
of the first finger base, Then take the next 6 stitches off the front waste yarn and place on needle and
knit them

, Turn your needle and cast on 2 stitches, then remove the last 6 stitches off the back waste
yarn and place on needle.

Knit them .

If you have more than 16 stitches, k2tog till you reach the
required number of 16 stitches.

Knit the finger until it measures 2 3/4' or 7 cms.

Shape top: Next Round-K2tog 8 times, 8 stitches remain
.
Next Round - Knit.

Next round-K2tog 4 times 4
stitches remain.

Break you yarn leaving a tail long enough to weave end in, thread a yarn needle onto it
and remove the stitches from the circular needle. Pull yarn through the stitches to close the top up.

Fasten off securely and weave end in securely on the wrong side of the back of hand.

Second Finger- Ladies : Attach your yarn to the inside of the back of hand, Pick up 2-3 stitches from side of
first finger, then slip the first 4 stitches to the needle and knit them, Turn and cast on 2 stitches , pick
up the last 4 stitches off the back waste yarn . Next Round, Knit the extra stitches on the first finger
side together . On your needle you should have 12 stitche. If you have more, reduce by k2tog until you
have 12 stiches total. Knit in rounds until finger measures 2 inches or 5 cms.

This is for Sock Yarn For The Men's sizes:

First Finger- Knit first 10 stitches onto needle , now place the rest of stitches on front needleand place on waste yarn. Now turn your needle
and cast on 2 sitichesm now take and place all but the last 10 stitches on waste yarn leaving the remaing 10 stitces for the finger. You shoud have 22 stitches on your needle . Arange them evenly on your needles.Join in round and knit until finger measures 2 3/4" or 4.5 cms.
Shape top-Nest round K2tog 11 times, 11 stitches remain. Next round- Knit. Next Round K2tog 5 times, K1, you should have 6 stitches remaining. Break your yarn leaving a tail long enough to weave in and thread a yarn needle on to it.. Slip the yarn needle through the stitches on the circular needl and slip them off the needle. Pull yarn tight to close the top of finger. Weave end in securely on wrong side of hand .

Second Finger- Attach your yarn. Slip the next 8 stitches off the waste yarn onto the needle and knit them, Turn your needle and cast on 2 stitches, knit the last 8 stitches on back waste yarn on to the needle and knit the, Pick up 2-3 stitches at base of first finger and join in round. You should have 20 stitches on your needles, if you have more than 20, decrease by K2tog until you reach the required number of 20. Knit the finger until it measures 3" or 7.5 cms.
Shape top- Next round-Knit 2tog 10 times, 10 stitches remain. Next round - Knit. Next round-K2tog 5 times 5 stitches remain. 
Break yarn and close top as in first needle , Securely weave end in on wrong side of hand portion.

When you have all finished the first 2 fingers , come post and let me know and I will post the last two . Just remember the thumb is the last one to be finished.

=========================
=========================

*]-KNIT THE NEXT TWO FINGERS(# 3 and #4*.

WORSTED WEIGHT YARN.

*Third finger:*

#1 child- Slip next 3 stitches , to needle from waste yarn.

#2 ladies , Slip next 5 stitches- "

#3 Men, Slip next 6 stitches - "

* Turn needles*,

#1 - Child - cast on 2 stitches Knit the 3 stitches ***

Ladies- cast on 5 and knit the 5 stitches***

Men --- cast on 6 and knit the 6 stitches ***

***  off the waste yarn for back side of finger

Pick up and knit 2 stitches from base of 2nd finger.

Arrange stitches on needle so half are on front and half on back needles.

Knit in rounds till work measures 1 3/4" for child,
2 1/2" for ladies, and 2 3/4" for mens.

[n]Shape Top[/N]: (K2tog) 5 times for child,
7 times for ladies
and 8 times for mens.

You should have 5 for child,7 stitches for ladies, 8 stitches for mens left .

Next Round

Ladies and Mens Only : Knit

Next round

K2tog 3 times for ladies

4 times for mens.

Ladies will have 1 stitch left,

Men will have none left

All Sizes : Break yarn and thread end through stitches left on needle and Pull tightly and then weave end in. 
---------------
*Fourth finger*:

Slip the last 8 stitches from waste yarn to needle Pick up and knit 2 stitches for child,

3 stitches for ladies,

3 stitches for mens

_at base of third finger and arrange stitches so half are on front needle and half on back needle _

. Knit in rounds until finger measures

1 1/4 inches for child,

2 inches for ladies, and

2 1/4 inches for mens.

Shape top: (K2tog) 5 times , Child has 0 stitches, ladies has 5 stitches to knit, mens has 6 stitches to knit.

Break yarn leaving a long tail , thread into stitches on needle and pulll up tightly. Weave in end securely.

-----------------------------------
* SOCK YARN*.

Third finger:

#1 child- Slip next 3 stitches , to needle from waste yarn.

#2 ladies , Slip next 5 stitches- "

#3 Men, Slip next 6 stitches - "

* Turn needles*,

#1 - Child - cast on 2 stitches Knit the 3 stitches ***

Ladies- cast on 5 and knit the 5 stitches***

Men --- cast on 6 and knit the 6 stitches ***

*** ( off the waste yarn for back side of finger)

Pick up and knit 2 stitches from base of 2nd finger.

Arrange stitches on needle so half are on front and half on back needles.

Knit in rounds till work measures 1 3/4" for child,
2 1/2" for ladies, and 2 3/4" for mens.

[n]Shape Top*: (K2tog) 5 times for child,
7 times for ladies
and 8 times for mens.

You should have 5 for child,7 stitches for ladies, 8 stitches for mens left .

Next Round

Ladies and Mens Only : Knit

Next round

K2tog 3 times for ladies

4 times for mens.

Ladies will have 1 stitch left,

Men will have none left

All Sizes : Break yarn and thread end through stitches left on needle and Pull tightly and then weave end in. 
---------------
Fourth finger:

Slip the last 8 stitches from waste yarn to needle Pick up and knit 2 stitches for child,

3 stitches for ladies,

3 stitches for mens

at base of third finger and arrange stitches so half are on front needle and half on back needle 

. Knit in rounds until finger measures

1 1/4 inches for child,

2 inches for ladies, and

2 1/4 inches for mens.

Shape top: (K2tog) 5 times , Child has 0 stitches, ladies has 5 stitches to knit, mens has 6 stitches to knit.

Break yarn leaving a long tail , thread into stitches on needle and pulll up tightly. Weave in end securely.

======================
======================

THUMB INSTRUCTIONS

WORSTED WEIGHT -Instructions:

Now we go back to the thumb and finish it.

Pick up the thumb stitches from waste yarn,

Pick up and knit 2 stitches.

You should have a total of 14 stitches for child ,

16 for ladies

16 for mens.

Arrange stitches so half are on front needle and half are on back needle.

Knit in rounds till thumb measures 1 1/2 inches for child,--  2 1/4 inches for ladies,  2 1/2 inches for men.

Measure this from where you picked up the stitches at the inside base of thumb.

Next round for Ladies and Men only K 2 stitches, K2tog) 4 times 12 stitches left

All sizes :

Child - (K1, K2tog) 4 times,

ladies -(K2tog) 1 time , )

men -0 times

9 stitches left for child
8 left for ladies,
8 left for mens.

Next round

(K2tog) 4 times,

K1 for child , 0 for Ladies and 0 for mens.

left over stitches- 5 child- 4 ladies- 4 for mens

Break yarn leaving long tail thread end through stitches on needles and pull together tightly. Weave end in securely.

==========
SOCK YARN - Instructions;

Child's Size

:Thumb: Attach yarn and take the stitches on waste yarn and place on needle, pick up enough stitches
to close the opening and , if you have more than 18 stitches, reduce to 18 stitches by K2tog till you
reach 18 stitches.

Divide evenly onto the needles and knit. Knit thumb until it reaches 1 1/2 " or 4 cms.

Next round: K2, K2tog 4 times, K2tog 1 time . You should have 13 stitches.

Next round : K1, K2tog 4
times,K1
( You should have 9 stitches.)

Next round: K2tog 4 times, Knit 1 , (You should have 5 stitches)
.
Break yarn and thread a yarn needle on to it and remove the stitches from circular needle and pull it till
stitches close up. Weave end in securely on wrong side.

Weave end the yarn tail from cast on of cuff and
you have knitted your First Glove.

Women's Size:

Thumb- Join yarn to base of thumb, and pick up several stitches around the opening . Then place the
stitches on the waste yarn back on the needle by slipping the stitches to the needle. . You should have
18 stitches,

If you have more , decrease by k2tog until you reach the required 18 stitches.

Knit until
thumb measures 2 1/4" or 4 cms
.
Shape top- K2, K2tog 5 times, k2tog 1 time , (15 stitches remain)

. Next round- K1 K2tog, 5 times, K1,( 10
stitches remain).

Next round- K2tog 5 times,( 0 stitches remain)

Break yarn and thread a yarn needle
on to it and remove the stitches from the circular needle by pulling the yarn needle through and pulling
tight to close top of thumb. Weave end in securely on wrong side of the glove.

Now pat your self on the Back You have completed your first Glove. Congratulations!
----------------------
Men's Size:

Thumb-Attach yarn to base of throat, Pick up several stitches around opening to the waste yarn with the 20 stitches. Place the stitches from waste yarn on to needle. You should have 22 stitches.

If you have more, reduce down to 22 by K2tog until you reach the required number.

Knit until the thumb measures 2 1/2 " or 6 cms.

Next round-K 2, K2tog 5 times. K2tog 1 time. (16 stitches remain)

. Next round- K1 K2tog 5 times. Knit 1.( 11 stitches remain).

Next round- K2tog 5 times. Knit 1. ( 6 stitches remain)
. 
Beak the yarn and thread a yarn needle on to it and slip yarn needle through the stitches and remove the stitches from the circular needle and pull yarn to close up the top of the thumb. Weave end in securely on wrong side of the glove.

Dawn here! 
I want to say Congratulations to all of you all !

You now know how to knit gloves! You can use any yarn and any size needle, Just play with it to figure out the number of stitches to cast on for that yarn. You can use baby yarn, sock yarn , lace weight yarn , The possibilities are endless.

=================

THE DOWNLOADS FOR BOTH THE WORSTED AND SOCK YARN PATTERNS ARE ON PAGE NINE OF THIS WORKSHOP. ENJOY!*


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I have taken to pictures of my progress to show the placement of the thumb gusset markers for both gloves and the locking stitch markers to keep the stitches around the thumb opening from stretching out. When every one is at the point just before the thumb gusset I will post the picture =====================================
====================================.
*Dawn and students*. there is a workshop showing how to use the magic loop - which can be studied if anyone wishes to . It is #10 workshop- how to learn Magic loop -you might want to check it out and see if it is useful.

you are welcome to copy the instructions by going there or if you just want to read it Dawn, you can decide whether it would be useful. Shirley


----------



## DaylilyDawn

maryrose said:


> is it okay if i use dpns? i only used circ. needles once when i knitted a sweater, (that was 10 yrs. ago) & i cannot understand the magic loop when i watching some you-tubes.


Yes you can use DPNs if you are comfortable using them. Just remember this when I say divide stitches for Magic Loop, you will divide your stitches for the 3 or 4 needles you are using.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

judybug52 said:


> Do you think the gloves could be knit with one small circular needle? I am having trouble with the magic loop. My brain is not getting it.


*If you have the right sizes of needles, If you are having trouble with the Magic Loop, checkout the tutorial on it in the Workshop thread. Magic Loop is easy. I learned it from watching a video on Youtube by Liat onKnit Freedomweb site*.


----------



## crispie

Nushie01079 said:


> I'm am using a size 5 needle with worsted yarn as that is what is giving me the gauge.
> 
> The gauge is 22st and 28 rows=4 inches on larger needles in stocking stitch
> 
> I hope this helps!


I, too, am using size 5 needles with DPNs, but I am using machine cone yarn doubled. As I could not sleep last night, I did my first cuff and will now do the 2nd while I wait for the next step here.

As I also worked on a vest pattern last night and today discovered that I did the neck shaping on the armhole side, I think I will try and get some sleep and only concentrate on the mittens for a while.


----------



## Nushie01079

I am only going to make one glove and then go back later and do the other one when I have more time.

Here's my cuff. I am using a worsted weight yarn and #5 needles.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Nushie01079 said:


> I am only going to make one glove and then go back later and do the other one when I have more time.
> 
> Here's my cuff. I am using a worsted weight yarn and #5 needles.


Nushie your cuff looks great ! I am loving all of your photos !
If every one posts a shot of their progress , I may post Part 2 sooner than planned.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Here is a couple of photos that show the placement of stitch markers for the thumb gusset , and markers I use to keep the side stitches around the thumb opening from stretching out. I hope this helps everyone.


----------



## judybug52

The two thumb markers.....are they put through the first stich of thumb and what stich on needle? When do you put them on? Doing worsted first, I think that will be easier to learn on. Then on to some sock yarn. Had fun with the cast on.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

judybug52 said:


> The two thumb markers.....are they put through the first stich of thumb and what stich on needle? When do you put them on? Doing worsted first, I think that will be easier to learn on. Then on to some sock yarn. Had fun with the cast on.


The stitch marks around the thumb , I put it in the first stitch on the waste yarn and the stitch beside it before placing the stitches on waste yarn, The other one goes on the other side the same way, last stitch on waste yarn and stitch that would have been beside it before taking the stitches off for the thumb.


----------



## judybug52

DaylilyDawn said:


> The stitch marks around the thumb , I put it in the first stitch on the waste yarn and the stitch beside it before placing the stitches on waste yarn, The other one goes on the other side the same way, last stitch on waste yarn and stitch that would have been beside it before taking the stitches off for the thumb.


Thanks. I have the stiches on the waste yarn, but I am going to try and put the makers on. Thanks so much. Judy


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome everyone! there are now *61* KP members signed up in this workshop. Have fun everyone!


----------



## LoraJ

This workshop has encouraged me to learn magic loop. It's fun...i don't know why I haven't tried it yet. I've finished part one. The photos for part 2 are very helpful.


----------



## tami_ohio

I have a few rounds done on my cuff. I really like the cast on. I have to remember this one for my socks! My fingers don't want to work this morning so it has taken me a while to get this far. Well, none of me wants to work this morning! I suppose I should go get some breakfast as it's 9:40 already. Maybe that will help.

Designer, hope you are feeling better soon. GoldenNeedles might have a good idea for you if this is an ongoing issue for you.

Tami


----------



## DaylilyDawn

*The PDF versions for both Worsted weight and Sock Yarn Will be posted when your first glove is finished.* By doing it this way, you will work out any problems with help from me, that might arise if you were working by yourself with out the advantage of the Workshop thread.

Feb.4th -LADIES - PLEASE NOTE DAWN'S POST on this post, which was posted the other day. We will post the pdf at a later date . Please use the patterns posted. Thank you Dawn


----------



## catlover1960

I am about to start my thumb gusset. I understand when doing the first set of increases I will kfb in both stitches between the markers giving me 4 stitches. On the following increase rounds do I increase kfb in each of the stitches again or in just the stitch next to each marker?


----------



## DaylilyDawn

catlover1960 said:


> I am about to start my thumb gusset. I understand when doing the first set of increases I will kfb in both stitches between the markers giving me 4 stitches. On the following increase rounds do I increase kfb in each of the stitches again or in just the stitch next to each marker?


When knitting the gusset stitches , On the increase round you just increase on the first stitch and last stitch , increasing 2 stitches at a time on every increase row. The next round is knit plain no increase. You will repeat these two rows until you have the required number of gusset stitches, After you have increased to the proper number, then knit the plain row and remove them to waste yarn. The thumb will be finished last.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

jangmb said:


> Oops, I goofed.. I did wonder about front and back increases in the stitches next to the markers - but being a very literal person, I followed pattern "knit front and back in next two stitches" "repeat rows 1 & 2." LOL!! Common sense and looking close at the work, flew out the window. I probably will leave it.


If you made a mistake on the gusset stitches and haven't taken them off the needle yet, just unknit back to where you made the mistake and correct it. Just remember we are not making these for a queen but for yourselves. When ever I find a mistake in what I am knitting and I have knitted too many rows before catching it, I tink back to correct it. I was taught by a teacher in Textiles and Clothing in High School, to always correct mistakes as soon as you find them , other wise your mistake will always be seen by you when the article is finished. I remember a dress I was making in her class, and I put the zipper in , and when she examined my work ,said" take it out and resew it back in and pay attention to the seam allowances. I took that zipper out 3 times and resewed it back in 3 times before it passed her inspection. Because I stuck with it and didn't forge ahead with out correcting it, I had a dress that looked like it came from a store and not something put together by a 15 year old child.


----------



## Suula

Pictues of my first glove up to the gusset now, the yarn is sock yarn Malabrigo and the colour is Eggplant xx


----------



## Suula

I am on one circular and no I did not change needle size when moving from the ribbing to the stockinette part


----------



## DaylilyDawn

unie said:


> I always do..But I don't know if you have to. I do it on my hats, etc. I like the way they fit better. If I have ribbing, I use a needle 1 size smaller for the ribbing. I'm using an interchangeable circular needle also and just had to unscrew 1size and replace it with the other size.  I'm sorry if I caused you to be upset, I really don't know if it makes a difference to the teacher. :wink:


* I can't begin to tell you all how many times I have been knitting mittens for the kids that I give to the kids who come through my crossing, how many times I forgot to change the needle tips. It really doesn't matter but when picking up the fingers you may need to pick up a couple of extra stitches to compensate for the smaller needle.*


----------



## unie

I posted this on the wrong page  so I'll try again.

I used sizes 5 and 6 needles and Caron Simply Soft yarn in "Pumpkin"


----------



## DaylilyDawn

unie said:


> I posted this on the wrong page  so I'll try again.
> 
> I used sizes 5 and 6 needles and Caron Simply Soft yarn in "Pumpkin"


Looks Good! I have used Caron Simply Soft to knit the mittens for the kids I give them to. They always like them because they are soft to the touch.


----------



## maryrose

daylily, now that i'm on the markers that we increase 2 stitches every other round, do i make an increase at each marker?


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Mary Rose,
When you are doing the gusset, you increase one stitch at the first marker, then knit to the second marker and in the stitch before the second marker you increase. You will increase 2 stitches on each increase row till you have the required number of stitches for the thumb. Once those stitches are at the number you require, knit 1 plain round. Next round you take them off the needle.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Once every one has the thumb gusset finished and taken off the needle, we start the hand. Since the hand portion is just straight knitting , Take a few minutes to stretch your fingers and get up and walk around , go get a drink or even take a nap. I will post the hand portion when I learn that every one is finished with the gusset.


----------



## LoraJ

I am going to continue using my circular for now & I have the stitches on the waste yarn. Happy Day!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

catlover1960 said:


> I'm ready to put the thumb stitches on waste yarn. Are the 2 cast on stitches to help close the gap where the thumb stitches were removed? Just trying to visualize what is happening. Thanks.


Yes, the two stitches you cast on after the removal of the gusset are to replace the two stitches that started the gusset and to help close the gap created by the gusset.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

I signed up, but am not getting updates. Watched topic is checked. Wonder if it is happening to anyone else.


----------



## jangmb

Finished with gusset and the next row with casting on two stitches.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

DaylilyDawn said:


> When everyone else is finished with the thumb gusset I will post the Hand portion.


Mine is done!


----------



## Nushie01079

My gusset is done too!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Love seeing the other gloves progress. Keeps me inspired!Mine are kind of boring! Charcoal grey, but grandson had asked for gloves the week before Christmas, and since I had never done a pair, knew that wasn't gonna happen, so told him I would make them after Christmas, so this is perfect timing. He wanted Charcoal, nothing else and nothing fancy! He is also the one that nicknamed me Grannyfabulous, when he was about 3(almost 14 now).


----------



## crispie

I'm done, also.


----------



## Nushie01079

I had a few minutes so I finished the hand portion. Again, I am only working one glove now and will finish the other at a later date.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Great work. When a few more have finished their hand portion I will post 2 fingers at a time so as not to overwhelm you. You use the circular for the fingers too.


----------



## catlover1960

I have also finished the hand portion. I still have a gap where the 2 stitches were cast on. I used the cable cast on to add the 2 stitches. Any suggestions to prevent this?


----------



## DaylilyDawn

When you close the top of the thumb, you can use the tail of the yarn to close up the stitches to close the holes. I do this when I get holes at the base of thumb and fingers.Just make sure to leave a generous length of yarn for that purpose.
Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## maryrose

i just got the waste yarn on the thumb gusset & casted on 2 sts, and finished the round. now i'm on the hand part. thank you ladies for showing your pics. it's helping me know what to do.


----------



## Nushie01079




----------



## maryrose

i'd better get to work on the hand part so i can keep up with the directions. i'm taking a short break first.....


----------



## jangmb

Yeah! My hand is knitted to length!! You are doing a great class, Dawn! I am going to love these gloves


----------



## crispie

DaylilyDawn said:


> When you close the top of the thumb, you can use the tail of the yarn to close up the stitches to close the holes. I do this when I get holes at the base of thumb and fingers.Just make sure to leave a generous length of yarn for that purpose.
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.


When I worked the row after adding some sts, I k2 tog then K2, then K2 tog and continued--this closes up the hole. You can also use SSK.


----------



## crispie

DaylilyDawn said:


> I will post the fingers in the AM after I come from my crossing duty around 8:20 am .


OK, I will watch for the next post. I have done my hands up to the finger section.


----------



## crispie

maryrose said:


> those pink gloves look pretty.


thank you; experimenting with a design on the back of the hand; don't think I like it much, but as these are a learning experience, I am making them for me and I will do better in the future!


----------



## jangmb

crispie said:


> thank you; experimenting with a design on the back of the hand; don't think I like it much, but as these are a learning experience, I am making them for me and I will do better in the future!


I was thinking of doing a stitch pattern or maybe beads but decided to wait until I had made one complete pair first. Your design looks quite lovely. I am really enjoying this workshop.


----------



## aquaciser1

I guess I'm really thick but, we knit 14 put the rest on waste yarn turn put the 14 we just knitted on waste yarn knit the 7 stitches that were on the waste yarn, co 2 stitches then knit across back. Now do we just knit back and forth on the 9 finger stitches till 2 3/4 "? My confusion is the yarn Is still attached to the back stitches. Should it be?


----------



## Nushie01079

My first two fingers are done!


----------



## Nushie01079

You should knit the first 14 sts and then place them (the 14 sts just knit) on the waste yarn, leaving 7 sts on the front needle. Then cast on 2 sts, then knit 7 sts from the back needle and put the remaining unworked 14 sts on waste yarn. I hope this helps - as this is how I interpreted the instructions.


----------



## judybug52

Nushie01079 said:


> You should knit the first 14 sts and then place them (the 14 sts just knit) on the waste yarn, leaving 7 sts on the front needle. Then cast on 2 sts, then knit 7 sts from the back needle and put the remaining unworked 14 sts on waste yarn. I hope this helps - as this is how I interpreted the instructions.


Thanks. That sounds better. I can do that. Thanks


----------



## crispie

OK, the directions confused me, also, the first time I read them. I could sort of figure this out in my head, but I like to see things visually to make it easier. I went to wonderful youtube.com because they seem to have every subject in the world posted. I found this video: 



It may look horribly long, but all parts of making a glove (9) are on the same video, so if you want, you can watch the entire glove being made. The fingers section starts about 17:01. Don't pay attention to the number of sts she picks up as each of us here seem to be using different yarn, sizes, and different needles, but just watch it for the technique. It makes it so much easier for visually oriented people like me.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I am glad that you got it figured out. You tube is a great place when you need to see how to do it , I forgot about that.


----------



## aquaciser1

Thanks Nushie!! I totally have it now. Also crispie, thanks for the u tube link! That also helped my brain absorb this better


----------



## catlover1960

Are we working the index and middle finger, or the pinkie and ring finger first?


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Nushie01079 said:


> You should knit the first 14 sts and then place them (the 14 sts just knit) on the waste yarn, leaving 7 sts on the front needle. Then cast on 2 sts, then knit 7 sts from the back needle and put the remaining unworked 14 sts on waste yarn. I hope this helps - as this is how I interpreted the instructions.


Thanks, Nushie!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

catlover1960 said:


> Are we working the index and middle finger, or the pinkie and ring finger first?


If you are knitting the right hand first it is the Index and middle finger. For left handers knitting a left glove will start with the pinky and third fingers.


----------



## judybug52

DaylilyDawn said:


> If you are knitting the right hand first it is the Index and middle finger. For left handers knitting a left glove will start with the pinky and third fingers.


Now I am really confused. I thought I was knitting the right hand.... Pinky and ring fingers first.


----------



## judybug52

Nushie are you left hand knitter?


----------



## judybug52

Oh my I guess I have a lot of ripping to do. I have a right hand glove with a pinky and ring finger started.


----------



## mtnmama67

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome everyone! there are now *61* KP members signed up in this workshop. Have fun everyone!


Please count me in!! Sorry for not being able to start from the first day!


----------



## catlover1960

DaylilyDawn said:


> If you are knitting the right hand first it is the Index and middle finger. For left handers knitting a left glove will start with the pinky and third fingers.


Thank you. I was confused when I saw the video and they were working on the pinky finger. The way I read the directions sounded like the index finger to me.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

mtnmama67 said:


> Please count me in!! Sorry for not being able to start from the first day!


Sandra, Go to the first page of this thread and start from there . The materials you will need are posted in the beginning of the thread. I hope you will enjoy knitting your gloves.


----------



## judybug52

GoldenLaugh said:


> So do I! I just don't understand what I did wrong.


I am so confused I just put it down and am watching maybe someone can explain . I have not ripped out yet. I am not a experienced knitter so if I rip I will have to start over. Don't want to do that.


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Nushie01079 said:


> My first two fingers are done!


Nushie - To me, your pic looks like a right-handed glove with the pinkie & ring finger knitted. Daylily said we start with the index & middle fingers. I'm so confused. Help!


----------



## judybug52

Has anyone done the right hand. Glove and finished the index finger and middle finger?


----------



## mtnmama67

DaylilyDawn said:


> Sandra, Go to the first page of this thread and start from there . The materials you will need are posted in the beginning of the thread. I hope you will enjoy knitting your gloves.


Thank you! Have printed all the directions given up to now.Will get busy with my knitting this evening!!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

mtnmama67 said:


> Thank you! Have printed all the directions given up to now.Will get busy with my knitting this evening!!


Just keep reading the this thread of the Glove Tutorial since the parts of the glove instructions are given 1 part at a time. Like Cuff, then thumb gusset, hand , 2 fingers, the last 2 fingers and finish the thumb. If you have any questions, just ask here or send me a private message by clicking on my name and click send a private message.


----------



## jmai5421

I have finished the thumb gusset on one hand and am ready for the thumb gusset on the other hand. For the first hand you knit 4 stitches and the start the thumb gusset; how many do you knit before starting the thumb gusset on the second hand? I am doing both at the same time so I don't end up with a single glove. This is the way I do my socks. My DH has appointments at the clinic all day Friday before surgery. If I get the thumb gussets finished ! I wii be able to mindlessly knit the hands of both gloves. I plan to do the same with socks. I will do the FLK heel on both socks and then knit the foot of both socks while I wait. So I would like the number of stitches before starting the thumb gusset of the second glove
Thanks


----------



## DaylilyDawn

jmai5421 said:


> I have finished the thumb gusset on one hand and am ready for the thumb gusset on the other hand. For the first hand you knit 4 stitches and the start the thumb gusset; how many do you knit before starting the thumb gusset on the second hand? I am doing both at the same time so I don't end up with a single glove. This is the way I do my socks. My DH has appointments at the clinic all day Friday before surgery. If I get the thumb gussets finished ! I wii be able to mindlessly knit the hands of both gloves. I plan to do the same with socks. I will do the FLK heel on both socks and then knit the foot of both socks while I wait. So I would like the number of stitches before starting the thumb gusset of the second glove
> Thanks


On the left glove it is the last 6 stitches, When you have 6 stitches left, place your marker, kit 2 stitches and place marker and knit remaining 4 stitches. When you reach the fingers on the hand , on the right glove you start with the Index and middle stitches and on the left glove you start with the pinky and third finger. If you go back to the workshop thread and read all posts, I posted a picture of the gusset stitch markers showing the positions for both gloves on the cuff I was working on.


----------



## tami_ohio

Dawn, if everyone else gets finished with the thumb gusset before I catch up, go ahead with out me. I will catch up. I haven't had a chance to pick up my needles today.

Tami


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Tami, That is OK. Sometimes I don't get time to to knit either. Tomorrow morning I might get 5 or ten minutes to knit. Tomorrow is an early release for th kids in school and I have to be out on my crossing area at 12:15pm. 

Remember this is not a race to see who finishes first, just enjoy knitting them . I will be looking forward to see pictures of everyones work.


----------



## Designer1234

Nushie01079 said:


> The directions I gave earlier were incorrect as I read them wrong. I will try to correct them and then post them for you and hopefully that will help.


It is best to let the teacher answer the questions as this can easily happen with a pattern that is new to the students.

Ladies:lease, read the corrected information and if you have problems please ask the teacher - she is teaching this class and is very very experienced. If you are in a hurry don't hesitate to pm her. However, She has a part time job, which she has mentioned and I have not been able to help for the past day or two due to my shoulder injury and doctors orders - however I am back now;- you will just have to be patient - she will answer any questions as soon as she gets a chance to read them. Please don't answer questions which need to be answered by the teacher only.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Designer, I have already cleared the confusion up , She had watched a video on line that was doing a left hand glove and she thought it was the right glove. But we got it cleared up. They only had to rip out the finger not the whole glove .


----------



## DaylilyDawn

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I,too, am totally confused. I am doing the right glove and if I knit 16 stitches and put those on waste yarn, I am at the pinky side of the glove! HELP. Do we not finish the last round? Can we have some drawn pictures of what we are to knit. I am going to bed and will come back in the morning and hopefully there will be some clarification so I don't have to scrap this project.


Ok, Now you put the stitches on the back needle on waste yarn except for the last number of stitches , should be the same number of stitches you have on the front needle. Each finger is finished before the next one is started. Once you knit the first set of stitches for the index finger, you should put all the remaining stitches on waste yarn including the stitches .If you have 12 stitches on front needle, leave the last 12 stitches on back needle. 
The rounds are now done on the fingers, Finish the finger before starting the next.


----------



## crispie

DaylilyDawn said:


> Ok, Now you put the stitches on the back needle on waste yarn except for the last number of stitches , should be the same number of stitches you have on the front needle. Each finger is finished before the next one is started. Once you knit the first set of stitches for the index finger, you should put all the remaining stitches on waste yarn including the stitches .If you have 12 stitches on front needle, leave the last 12 stitches on back needle.
> The rounds are now done on the fingers, Finish the finger before starting the next.


OK, I accomplished 2 fingers this evening. I used the video to get the general idea of what we were supposed to do. As I, too, was getting confused with all the figures, different sizes, etc. I just decided to concentrate on what I had in my knitting. I first took both (I have been knitting both at the same time) and figured out which finger I would be doing first (little finger of the left hand--purple paper with arrow shows positioning). I chose the sts I was going to use on the back side and palm side and put the rest on a circ needle. I put my finger sts on DPNs and knitted rounds and finished off the little finger. I then knitted 3 rounds to raise the hand portion of the glove to get up to the base of my ring finger, then repeated what I did for the little finger. As you can see by the band on the ring finger, I got a little silly and added a ring.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

crispie said:


> OK, I accomplished 2 fingers this evening. I used the video to get the general idea of what we were supposed to do. As I, too, was getting confused with all the figures, different sizes, etc. I just decided to concentrate on what I had in my knitting. I first took both (I have been knitting both at the same time) and figured out which finger I would be doing first (little finger of the left hand--purple paper with arrow shows positioning). I chose the sts I was going to use on the back side and palm side and put the rest on a circ needle. I put my finger sts on DPNs and knitted rounds and finished off the little finger. I then knitted 3 rounds to raise the hand portion of the glove to get up to the base of my ring finger, then repeated what I did for the little finger. As you can see by the band on the ring finger, I got a little silly and added a ring.


So far,looks good.I will post the other two
fingers in the morning after I come in from my crossing guard duty. Sent from my KINDLE FIRE.


----------



## jmai5421

DaylilyDawn said:


> On the left glove it is the last 6 stitches, When you have 6 stitches left, place your marker, kit 2 stitches and place marker and knit remaining 4 stitches. When you reach the fingers on the hand , on the right glove you start with the Index and middle stitches and on the left glove you start with the pinky and third finger. If you go back to the workshop thread and read all posts, I posted a picture of the gusset stitch markers showing the positions for both gloves on the cuff I was working on.


Thanks. I saw the picture but wasn't sure how many stitches. Dumb me started from the right side of the needle and should have started from the left to count. Actually the opposite since I am left handed. Thanks, I will do the second gusset and then knit the hands while I wait with DH at the clinic. Hopefully then I the fingers on the weekend to catch up with everybody.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

patinjapan said:


> First finger: Knit the first 9 stitches, slip rest of stitches on waste yarn, Turn needle and cast on 2
> stitches , place all Knit all but the last 9 stitches on waste yarn leaving the last 9 stitches on the needle
> for the finger stitches.. Now knit the finger until it reaches 1 3/4" or 4.5 cms. Shape top: K2tog 8 times,
> 8 stitches remain. Next round-Knit. Next round-K2tog 4 times, 4 stitches remain.
> Break yarn and thread a yarn needle on to it, Remove the stitches from the curcular needle using the
> yarn needle. Pull yarn tight to close up the top of finger and weave end in securely on wrong side. of
> the back of hand.
> 
> I`m sorry, I don`t get this. knit 9 cast on 2 pick up 9 from the back = 20 stitches for the index finger. knit 2 together would leave 10 stitches on the needle.
> 
> I`m probably wrong, please help explain.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Patinjapan


You work on one finger at a time, the other stitches wait on the waste yarn.If you are using a circular needle and then this is the way. Knit the first 9 stitches, put the rest of the stitches on waste yarn, turn the needle with the 9 stitches and cast on 2 stitches for the side of finger, place the stitches on back needle except for the last 9 stitches.
. Then knit.

It sounds like you may be making the Man's size or the thumb measurement for child.
For the mens size, you pick up 8 stitches cast on 2 knit 8=16 not 20.

Are you using worsted weight yarn Or sock yarn? The stitch counts are different for the different yarns.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Hope you are doing better Shirley. Obey the doctors. For me the cortisone works great. It just takes time to take effect. Thanks again for all the work you do for us.


The cortisone is working and I am practically pain free!!!!!

I thank you all for your concern.

I will be highlighting the glove information this morning.

I am so tickled with the pictures of your gloves in progress, I love some of the colors you have all chosen. I hope to be able to make a pair soon, however I am restricted - my socks pattern is sitting as a WIP - I am also working on a Sweater with bigger needles which is not irritating so I am slowly gaining ground there.

Thanks for all your cooperation - each and every one of you.


----------



## judybug52

crispie said:


> I went to wonderful youtube.com because they seem to have every subject in the world posted. etc. etc.


Dawn answered:

This should also say do not pay attention to placement of fingers. Because when you watch this video and read our instructions and have never done fingers before you think you are kniting pinky first. Good video, just not correct finger placement. Creates confusion.

Designer here - once again please, if you are taking a workshop - follow the teachers suggestions and don't post videos without PM ING her and asking if it is okay. This is one of the main requirements of our workshops. Some of the videos while are correct - are not the technique being taught by the teacher. It causes confusion.

Please, don't post links unless you ask the teacher PRIVATELY. If you wish to go to other sources, please do it on your own - but don't post about it as we have found it just causes confusion. Once again, ladies, this is one of the basics of our workshop.

Much less confusion


----------



## LoraJ

We are still using the magic loop needles for the fingers, right? You are right about the videos, they are using DPN's & it makes the directions confusing if we are using the magic loop & try to follow the video.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Yes we are still using the Magic Loop and circular needles.


----------



## unie

Thanks! Shirley for all you do and Thanks! Dawn this workshop.
I'm also not able to keep up....because of other things,but will complete it.


----------



## Suula

I looked at the instructions and I was struggling, so I stopped for a couple of days and then coming back tonight and reading the following posts I have managed to make sense of them. Here is my index finger on right hand with 2 circular needles


----------



## unie

Suula said:


> I looked at the instructions and I was struggling, so I stopped for a couple of days and then coming back tonight and reading the following posts I have managed to make sense of them. Here is my index finger on right hand with 2 circular needles


It looks very good,Suula


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Suula said:


> I looked at the instructions and I was struggling, so I stopped for a couple of days and then coming back tonight and reading the following posts I have managed to make sense of them. Here is my index finger on right hand with 2 circular needles


Suula,
It looks very good. Keep up the good work.

For the others who are struggling with where the fingers goes, here is a tip. Look at your hands palm side up. Where is the index finger on the left hand, on the same side of the hand as the thumb gusset. On the right hand it is on the same side as the thumb gusset. Just remember these tips and you shouldn't have any more problems.


----------



## maryrose

i just got one finger done. now i'm on the 2nd finger. i'm trying to learn how to re-attach my yarn to the 2nd finger since i'm using dpns.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

maryrose said:


> i just got one finger done. now i'm on the 2nd finger. i'm trying to learn how to re-attach my yarn to the 2nd finger since i'm using dpns.


Just thread a yarn needle on to your yarn. At the base of the finished finger kind of close to it on the inside of the hand and weave the tail in. Then use your yarn to pick up the side cast on, knit the number of the waste yarn , cast on the side stitches, knit the same number as you did on the front needle.


----------



## tami_ohio

I have my glove knit to the gusset and the gusset stitches on the waste yarn. I will be caught up soon. I am using #6 needles, magic loop, and Lion Brand Pound of Love in Denim. I will probably only do one glove in this. I just bought black Cascade Pacific to make DH gloves and hat. So as soon as I get this one done I will start on those. 

Tami


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Looks good Tami,
Just remember this when starting the fingers, knitting the right glove the index finger is knitted first then 2nd, then the3rd, then pinky. 

On the left glove the pinky is knitted first then the 3rd, then the 2nd an then the index finger


----------



## maryrose

DaylilyDawn said:


> Just thread a yarn needle on to your yarn. At the base of the finished finger kind of close to it on the inside of the hand and weave the tail in. Then use your yarn to pick up the side cast on, knit the number of the waste yarn , cast on the side stitches, knit the same number as you did on the front needle.


thank you for helping me.


----------



## judybug52

Is there any pictures of starting a finger or picking up stiches? I am getting holes no matter what I try. I must not be doing something right


----------



## patinjapan

DaylilyDawn said:


> You work on one finger at a time, the other stitches wait on the waste yarn.If you are using a circular needle and then this is the way. Knit the first 9 stitches, put the rest of the stitches on waste yarn, turn the needle with the 9 stitches and cast on 2 stitches for the side of finger, place the stitches on back needle except for the last 9 stitches.
> . Then knit.
> 
> It sounds like you may be making the Man's size or the thumb measurement for child.
> For the mens size, you pick up 8 stitches cast on 2 knit 8=16 not 20.
> 
> Are you using worsted weight yarn Or sock yarn? The stitch counts are different for the different yarns.


Thanks for the reply. I`m doing the ladies sock weight glove. I don`t know what weight my yarn is, as I bought it here in Japan, so it is a little big, but that`s ok.

Patinjapan


----------



## patinjapan

This is the Sock Yarn version For Lady's size:

First finger: Knit the first 9 stitches, slip rest of stitches on waste yarn, Turn needle and cast on 2
stitches , place all Knit all but the last 9 stitches on waste yarn leaving the last 9 stitches on the needle
for the finger stitches.. Now knit the finger until it reaches 1 3/4" or 4.5 cms. Shape top: K2tog 8 times,
8 stitches remain. Next round-Knit. Next round-K2tog 4 times, 4 stitches remain.
Break yarn and thread a yarn needle on to it, Remove the stitches from the curcular needle using the
yarn needle. Pull yarn tight to close up the top of finger and weave end in securely on wrong side. of
the back of hand.

Here are the instructions for the ladies fingering weight.

Patinjapan


----------



## Monamo

Trying to figure out if I did something wrong my stitch count isn't coming out the way the pattern for women's sock weight says it should. To begin you have 9 stitches on one needle and cast on 2 equaling 11 on that needle. for second needle you put all but the last 9 on waste yarn and so if I'm counting right you end up with a total of 20 stitches. When decreasing after 1 3/4 inches instead of 8 stitches after first decrease I now have 10 stitches not 8. Did I do something wrong or is the count in the pattern wrong? Don't want to rip out if I don't have to... lol

Im a leftie and working on dpn's so I am working on the pinkie (first finger)


----------



## tami_ohio

I am confused! I am doing the men's worsted. I've knit the first 16 st. Put the next 8 on waste yarn, but the first 8 sts from the next needle on waste yarn, and there are 16 sts left on the needle. It just doesn't look right. It looks like way to many sts for the first two fingers. I'll go look at the video and hope it helps. 

Tami


----------



## judybug52

Long way from perfect, but I got the fingers done on right hand. Only took me 2 days and some ripping out to understand what to do.


----------



## Nushie01079

judybug52 said:


> Long way from perfect, but I got the fingers done on right hand. Only took me 2 days and some ripping out to understand what to do.


Great job! 
:thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

judybug52 said:


> Long way from perfect, but I got the fingers done on right hand. Only took me 2 days and some ripping out to understand what to do.


Awesome. Love your glove.


----------



## tami_ohio

Well, I watched the video twice. I am still confused. I understand to a point what is being done. Until I look at my glove and see only 8 sts on each needle left on waste yarn for the last two fingers. Am I reading it wrong and we are supposed to have a TOTAL of 16 sts for the index finger on the men's worsted weight glove? It just doesn't look like there will be enough stitches.


----------



## tami_ohio

Ok, I think I've got it. I used a total of 16 stitches, 8 front & 8 back, for the index finger on the men's worsted. At least it looks like it's right. I have the stitches on the needles for the second finger, but have not yet attached the yarn to start knitting it.

It's 11:44, DH is already in bed, and told me to come to bed before the bars close! (I stayed up reading the other night, and he caught me at almost 2:30AM still reading!) I guess that means I had better shut down and go to bed. I need to get up and get moving tomorrow. If the weather and roads are ok, I get to see my new granddaughter again tomorrow!

Tami


----------



## grannyfabulous4

tami ohio - after several pm's to daylily, I found out for the index finger, we are to have 18 stitches, 16 for the next 2 and 11 for the pinky. Hope this helps you.


----------



## tami_ohio

grannyfabulous4 said:


> tami ohio - after several pm's to daylily, I found out for the index finger, we are to have 18 stitches, 16 for the next 2 and 11 for the pinky. Hope this helps you.


Thanks. I think that's what I ended up with for the index finger. The 16 that we knit plus the 2 we cast on.

I'm too tired to do any more tonight. I should have already been in bed, but I just couldn't go to bed until I had tried!

Tami


----------



## patinjapan

This is my problem too. I hope we can get an answer soon.

patinjapan



Monamo said:


> Trying to figure out if I did something wrong my stitch count isn't coming out the way the pattern for women's sock weight says it should. To begin you have 9 stitches on one needle and cast on 2 equaling 11 on that needle. for second needle you put all but the last 9 on waste yarn and so if I'm counting right you end up with a total of 20 stitches. When decreasing after 1 3/4 inches instead of 8 stitches after first decrease I now have 10 stitches not 8. Did I do something wrong or is the count in the pattern wrong? Don't want to rip out if I don't have to... lol
> 
> Im a leftie and working on dpn's so I am working on the pinkie (first finger)


----------



## journey7

Oh - that's beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## catlover1960

Judybug52 and tami ohio, your gloves look great. I will be starting over on mine as I do not like the way it looks. I think it is the yarn that I am not liking, way too plain. Will save it for socks and pick something a lot brighter. DaylilyDawn, thank you for this wonderful class. I will continue to follow to completion but will try again on the gloves at a later date.


----------



## jangmb

grannyfabulous4 said:


> tami ohio - after several pm's to daylily, I found out for the index finger, we are to have 18 stitches, 16 for the next 2 and 11 for the pinky. Hope this helps you.


Thank you for posting this information. The information on knitting X number of stitches as presented was not clear for me.


----------



## crispie

Yes, thank you for posting the info on this. As I found it too confusing, I went ahead and figured it out on my own, also staying up very late at night as I was determined to conquer this.

thank you for all who have posted and for Designer and Daylilly for hosting this KAL. I have learned a lot and enjoyed this class. I will watch the rest of this forum and post my gloves when everyone else does. As I am retired I think I had a lot more time to devote to this, so have completed my gloves (actually wore them this AM as it is cold and rainy YEAH in my area of Ca).


----------



## storp

Thank you Daylily and Dawn for all you do to help all of us enjoy our craft. Hosting and instructing are not easy to do when we all have questions and want immediate feedback. 
I pulled out a pair of socks that I had made with possum and merino. The yarn would easily break so I added a strand of mohair for strength. I really like how they are turning out. They will be super warm in this cold snowy weather in Michigan. 
The only spot I would like some advice on is where I connect either the added stitches or the picked up stitches. I always seem to get a small hole ( Just like at the gusset in socks) Could I pick up and extra stitch and then immediately k2tog the next row to get the count accurate? Are there any other ideas what to do at this point? I will post a picture when i get the third and fourth fingers done. Olympics start tonight so I will definitely be knitting!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

judybug52 said:


> Long way from perfect, but I got the fingers done on right hand. Only took me 2 days and some ripping out to understand what to do.


Great job!


----------



## judybug52

Thanks.


----------



## jangmb

I just have to say, Dawn, that I really appreciate you teaching this class. You are pacing this so that not just a handful are finished quickly and then the class closes before the rest of us full time workers are ready. I must confess that I had a struggle starting the index finger. I was reading the next 14 stitches on front needle. Well the light went off for me that it was 7 from front needle and 7 from the back needle. Now I am happily about half way on the index finger. Thank you for a great pattern and a great class. This is one thing I did not know if I ever would be able to do, knit a glove.


----------



## tami_ohio

jangmb said:


> I just have to say, Dawn, that I really appreciate you teaching this class. You are pacing this so that not just a handful are finished quickly and then the class closes before the rest of us full time workers are ready. I must confess that I had a struggle starting the index finger. I was reading the next 14 stitches on front needle. Well the light went off for me that it was 7 from front needle and 7 from the back needle. Now I am happily about half way on the index finger. Thank you for a great pattern and a great class. This is one thing I did not know if I ever would be able to do, knit a glove.


That was my problem, reading too many stitches on the needles for the index finger. I'm glad we figured it out!


----------



## Suula

Finished the 4 fingers now, though I will probably redo them as I am finding the middle finger too tight, I deliberately made the ring finger with more stitches and that is much better. I also have increased the lenght on them all, but was too timid when doing that to the forefinger and it is definitely too short. At least I know the techniques now so will finish this glove with the thumb and then take it back to the fingers starting, or I may redo it completely just to be safe!


----------



## jangmb

I am doing the happy dance. Two fingers done!!!! I will read back on the posts to find instructions for 3 & 4. I will post again to attach pic. I thought I could add on an edit. Still learning I guess.


----------



## jangmb

Glove with two fingers done.


----------



## LoraJ

You can copy & paste the directions. I used the notes section on my IPAD & copied & pasted them there.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

I am ready to start the thumb!


----------



## Suula

LoraJ said:


> You can copy & paste the directions. I used the notes section on my IPAD & copied & pasted them there.


good idea - thanks xx


----------



## jmai5421

LoraJ said:


> You can copy & paste the directions. I used the notes section on my IPAD & copied & pasted them there.


I have a new IPAD. How do you copy and paste directions? Where is the notes section? On the left side there is a picture of a piece of paper with an arrow, is that it?


----------



## LoraJ

jmai5421 said:


> I have a new IPAD. How do you copy and paste directions? Where is the notes section? On the left side there is a picture of a piece of paper with an arrow, is that it?[/
> 
> Highlight the directions on page one for the gloves. After highlighting, tap what you highlighted & COPY/PASTE will appear. Tap on COPY. Go to your IPAD where you see the notepaper icon & tap it. When the note page opens you will see a picture of paper & pencil in the upper right had corner, tap it. Then tap the empty page that pops up & you will see the word PASTE. Tap it & VOILA....your directions should appear. Good luck.


----------



## judybug52

To copy and paste just touch what you want to copy and it will turn blue and the word copy will come up. Touch copy. Then go to notes which is on your opening page with your apps. Touch notes. At top after you are in notes is a plus sign or like a cross. Touch it and you will get clean page. Touch the page. A paste sign will come up touch and it will put your copy on page. Very easy, but I am probably not explaining well. Learning this I pad my self. Hope this helps cause it is very easy to copy and paste.


----------



## unie

I think I have FINALLY got this deciphered... I have my 1st finger almost finished,but I'm so tired. This has not been a good week for knitting, but I'm determined to get this!!! :roll:


----------



## LoraJ

unie said:


> I think I have FINALLY got this deciphered... I have my 1st finger almost finished,but I'm so tired. This has not been a good week for knitting, but I'm determined to get this!!! :roll:


I know, Uni. I'm still stuck on the first finger where it says to put all stitches but the last 14 on waste yarn. I'll get it one of these days.


----------



## judybug52

LoraJ said:


> I know, Uni. I'm still stuck on the first finger where it says to put all stitches but the last 14 on waste yarn. I'll get it one of these days.


What weight yarn are you using?


----------



## LoraJ

judybug52 said:


> What weight yarn are you using?


I'm using worsted weight yarn.


----------



## judybug52

Well I do not want to get you confused, but if you are doing the ladies in worsted, you knit 7 stiches from front needle cast on 2 stiches, put all rest stiches except last 7 stiches on waste yarn, knit last 7 stiches. Now you have a total of 16 stiches . That is you first finger.


----------



## LoraJ

judybug52 said:


> Well I do not want to get you confused, but if you are doing the ladies in worsted, you knit 7 stiches from front needle cast on 2 stiches, put all rest stiches except last 7 stiches on waste yarn, knit last 7 stiches. Now you have a total of 16 stiches . That is you first finger.


Directions say knit first 14 stitches,place rest on waste yarn, turn needles, place all but last 14 on waste yarn


----------



## judybug52

You need 7 stiches from front needle , 2 cast on and 7 stiches from back needle. That is your first finger


----------



## unie

judybug52 said:


> What weight yarn are you using?


I'm using worsted, Judybug. I was afraid to try the sock yarn until I learned it. Your gloves look great! I could not get the first finger in my old brain! LOL It finally sunk in!


----------



## judybug52

unie said:


> I'm using worsted, Judybug. I was afraid to try the sock yarn until I learned it. Your gloves look great! I could not get the first finger in my old brain! LOL It finally sunk in!


I was afraid to try sock yarn also. Much easier on worsted I think. Well it took me 2 days and some help from another KP person to get it. I was trying to knit 14 to begin with also. Once it clicks it gets easier. Thanks.


----------



## jangmb

LoraJ said:


> Directions say knit first 14 stitches,place rest on waste yarn, turn needles, place all but last 14 on waste yarn


*I know that is what is exactly written - but to make it work you need to do what the others here say -- knit the first 7 stitches, cast on 2 stitches, put all the next stitches on waste except the last 7 on the back needle. Continue knitting in the round as Dawn stated. This makes it work*.

Thanks for this information Jan -


----------



## Suula

jmai5421 said:


> I have a new IPAD. How do you copy and paste directions? Where is the notes section? On the left side there is a picture of a piece of paper with an arrow, is that it?


I have an I pad 2 and my notes are on the home page, they are white with lines on them and a yellow top, presumably to look like a note book. Xx


----------



## judybug52

Designer1234 said:


> Looking great - You are nearly finished your first glove. way to go


Thank you. Hope your shoulder is doing better. Judy


----------



## Suula

judybug52 said:


> That is how mine is also. Mine even says notes under it. I also have the I pad 2. Love the I pad. I store all my PDF patterns in I Books.


Me too, I also use it for work and have the Pages app for word documents that allows me to store stuff in folders, so of course there is a knitting one!


----------



## Designer1234

unie said:


> I posted this on the wrong page  so I'll try again.
> 
> I used sizes 5 and 6 needles and Caron Simply Soft yarn in "Pumpkin"


It looks great Unie -- nice to see you - you were with me on the coat of many colors weren't you??? Anyway it is nice to see you here


----------



## Designer1234

Suula said:


> Could all the instructions be put into the first post, I know we are getting the pdf at the end, but it would save having to hunt back and forwards for late starters and those of us making the second one at the moment?


.

Later-- * All the sections are now on Page one -- the downloads are going to remain on page 9 of the workshop*== you are all welcome to use the information.

If any of you are not finished when the workshop closes, we have a WIP and UFO workshop running right now and it will run for some time so do think about joining us. Go to the section and click on #50 workshop - just let us know you are there. HOpe you will join us to finish your gloves if you haven't got them quite done. Shirley (Designer1234)


----------



## Designer1234

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I am ready to start the thumb!


Hopefully the thumb will be posted soon.


----------



## JuneHABS

Perhaps on another one, each section could be posted as a PDF - thus eliminating a lot of copy/paste for the pattern as we go along?



It doesn't work as well - After 50 workshops we have found that the students like to have the workshop classes put directly on the workshops and hopefully in most cases pdf's for their own use. It is better as if there is a question each of the students can just go to that part and read it with the group. 
When it is separate just pdfs it doesn't work as well. Thanks for the suggestion however.


----------



## judybug52

A great big thank you! I would not have tried to knit a glove without this class. Now to go finish my gloves.


----------



## Suula

Thanks very much for this, off to bed for me and I will get this done tomorrow. xx


----------



## DaylilyDawn

*******ATTENTION*******!

*Here are the PDF s For the Worsted Weight Yarn and the One For the Sock Yarn*


----------



## jangmb

DayLily Dawn and Designer1234. I can't thank you enough for this class. Dawn you have offered a very nice pattern and led us through the pattern. I am so thrilled to have done this workshop with you. Best to you and we will meet again on other threads!!!! I will post a Pic on the parade when finished.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Jan, Maryrose,
You are both so welcome, I am glad I could help you learn to knit gloves.When I learned to knit my first mitten, it was on straight needles and I sewed the seam down one side . My mother wanted them and she choose black as her color. Back then black was not so hard on my eyes, but lately it is getting harder to work on black , so I only work on it during daylight hours. Not too long ago I made a pair of mittens for one of the people who is in charge of a group of crossing guards. She wanted to pay me but I said no because I want to make them for you, She said then let me pay for the yarn. She paid me 20.00 for the yarn because I had said I was getting her some really warm yarn, I used Knit Picks Swish in Black for her and she was very grateful for them.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

judybug52 said:


> Dawn I to want to thank you for taking the time to teach us to knit gloves. This has been a great learning experience . Your gloves are beautiful and I only hope someday I will be able to knit half that good. The thumb is going good and as soon as I finish both gloves I will put a picture on the parade. Once again a big thank you to you and also Designer 1234 for doing these workshops. THANKS


Judy,
You are very welcome. I am so glad that I could help all who took this workshop . I hope I can help any one who needs help with it in the future.


----------



## Designer1234

*I just opened the PARADE OF 5 FINGER GLOVES WITH DAYLILY DAWN

AT THE FOLLOWING LINK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236934-1.html#4791723*

Would you go there and post your works in progress ( and when you finish, the finished gloves. The more pictures posted the better. I hope you will post any pictures also of any gloves made after the workshop closes.


----------



## Suula

[quoter]pdf's posted[/quote]

Yay and thanks, after I finish my pair I am going to do a worsted pair for my DH father and a hat to go with them. This is for the sweater I knitted him at Christmas and have some spare yarn. xx


----------



## jmai5421

DaylilyDawn said:


> Jan, Maryrose,
> You are both so welcome, I am glad I could help you learn to knit gloves.When I learned to knit my first mitten, it was on straight needles and I sewed the seam down one side . My mother wanted them and she choose black as her color. Back then black was not so hard on my eyes, but lately it is getting harder to work on black , so I only work on it during daylight hours. Not too long ago I made a pair of mittens for one of the people who is in charge of a group of crossing guards. She wanted to pay me but I said no because I want to make them for you, She said then let me pay for the yarn. She paid me 20.00 for the yarn because I had said I was getting her some really warm yarn, I used Knit Picks Swish in Black for her and she was very grateful for them.


I agree on the black. That is what I am using for my gloves. Difficult color to knit but I like the outcome. I am behind, but also knitting both gloves on two circulars. I will have a pair when I am done. I am just starting the fingers. Need to sort out both gloves and also to knit them left handed.


----------



## Bubba24

Just got back from vacation. Hope it is not too late to join. As soon as I get my "land legs and head" back I will start. Hope I am not too lost. So I'm in.


----------



## maryrose

thank you daylilydawn for teaching us the glove. it took awhile for me to understand how to attach the yarn & knit the fingers. i'm going to keep practicing so i don't forget how to do it.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- Designer here- * I have copied all the parts of the gloves Pattern and added it to the first part on page one.I have removed the originals throughout the workshop in order to avoid confusion*

*As far as the PDF's are concerned they will have to remain where they are*.

Once we are ready to close the workshop I will be finished trimming the posts that are not about the class, or are repeats. I have also removed most of the workshop requirements as the pattern is quite long and the less confusion the better.

*Just a reminder we would appreciate it if you post pictures of the works in progress as well as your finished gloves in the PARADE. We ask all our students in all of our workshops to do so -- it gives the forum members an idea of what we are accomplishing. Thanks for doing this for us*. Shirley Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Are the needle sizes included in the PDF for the worsted weight gloves?


Yes, all the pattern is now on Page one and the needle sizes are there.I Have not read the pdf's but the sizes are on the written pattern on page one.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

njbetsy said:


> I want to do this also!!! A little late, but I'm here.


Betsy,
Now go to the first page and read all of the first couple of pages. The patterns for both worsted weight and sock yarn versions are posted there.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

njbetsy said:


> Thank you so much. I love the people on KP.


You are very welcome. I hope I can help you if you run into problems. If you do, click on my user name and send me PM and I will answer it back in a pm so only you will be the one reading it.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

jmai5421 said:


> I am ready for the fingers on both gloves. Did the rest while watching the Olympics. Hopefully will. Finish them tonight while watching more of the same.


I hope you will not have any trouble with them. If you have problems, send me a PM message and I will answer you back in a PM.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

tami_ohio said:


> Designer and Dawn, thank you both so much for this class! I wouldn't have ever tried gloves, either, before this. I was only going to do one glove for now, but since starting this one, have decided that I will be doing a pair for DH. As his coats are black, that is what I will be using. His birthday was yesterday, and I presented him with 4 skeins of black Cascade Pacifica, and told him what they are going to become. He wants his hat first. Darn. I wanted to do the gloves first! Oh well, hat first it will be.
> 
> Again, thank you so much!
> 
> Tami


Tami, Hats are the easiest to knit.If you used the cast on( Tilly buddy's stretchy) that we used on the glove, use that to cast on the hat You can get the stitches casted on in half the time of a long tail cast on. Get the hat done first and then do the gloves, that was what I did for the gloves I was knitting while you were knitting your first glove.


----------



## tami_ohio

Dawn, Thank you. I have half of the hat "cuff" (stocking hat) already knit. I did use that cast on. I had one started by request for my aunt that I finished yesterday while on our day long road trip for DH's birthday, and had taken a skein of the black with me, knowing I would finish my aunt's hat. I started DH's hat about 7 pm and by 11 had a good 3" knit on it. I am paying for it a bit today. I don't usually knit that much in one day! Of course, it wasn't continuous knitting all day, but off and on in a 12 hour stretch. My biggest problem is I don't like to do ribbing, but it's going quickly on this one. I take DD and DGD to nursing group tomorrow at the hospital, so it will go with me. When sitting, I am either knitting, reading, or on the computer.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I am working one white gloves for myself now,. I usually take some knitting with me when I have to go to see the Dr.s at the VA for the endocrine clinic. One good thing about knitting, it helps to lower the blood pressure. One DR even asked what I was working one when I was knitting DFL's Spring Dance shawl earlier last year.


----------



## Designer1234

Suula said:


> Could all the instructions be put into the first post, I know we are getting the pdf at the end, but it would save having to hunt back and forwards for late starters and those of us making the second one at the moment?


_Feb. 9/14 - this has been done - all of the pattern for both types of gloves are on page one.

The downloads are on the bottom of the one of the previous pages of this workshop_; The page will be printed once people are no longer posting and when the class is closled.


----------



## jmai5421

DaylilyDawn said:


> I hope you will not have any trouble with them. If you have problems, send me a PM message and I will answer you back in a PM.


Thanks for all your help. I printed the PDF for both the worsted and sock yarn. With our weather I am doing wool worsted. The first one is done. Finished during the Olympics. I will either post it today with the second glove ready to start the fingers or tomorrow both gloves. 
I waited and read all the posts so all my questions were answered and the pattern was very through. I had no trouble. I do need to pick up stitches better so I don't 
have small holes between the fingers. I do love my new gloves. Thank you again for the workshop, pattern and all you help.
Judy


----------



## jadancey

Hi DaylilyDawn, I'm a bit late getting started but now that I have my gauge figured out, I'm whipping right along. I do have a question, I think I know the answer but want to check and make sure. I am using DPN's, so when I knit the left hand glove, just where do I place the two stitch markers. I'm thinking I would count 21 stitches from the beginning of the round then count back 6 stitches and start the thumb gusset there. Is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## Suula

Designer1234 said:


> _Feb. 9/14 - this has been done - all of the pattern for both types of gloves are on page one.
> 
> The downloads are on the bottom of the 2nd last page of this workshop_;


Fabulous and many thanks
xx


----------



## nmcnally

My first time doing a knit along and loving it! thank you!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

jadancey said:


> Hi DaylilyDawn, I'm a bit late getting started but now that I have my gauge figured out, I'm whipping right along. I do have a question, I think I know the answer but want to check and make sure. I am using DPN's, so when I knit the left hand glove, just where do I place the two stitch markers. I'm thinking I would count 21 stitches from the beginning of the round then count back 6 stitches and start the thumb gusset there. Is that correct? Thanks.


OK Jadancey,
I didn't use DPNs but I can look at the booklet and find out.
Here is what the books says: Shape Thumb Gusset 1st round Knit 13 for child, 18 for lady and 21 for man. Increase in each stitch of next 2 stitches. Knit to end of round. 2nd and alternate rounds Knit. One the next increase round, Increase in stitch next to marker, knit 2, increase before the marker.

These are the beginning rows of the thumb gusset. Repeat the increase and knit rows until you have 12 for child , 14 for Lady and 14 for Man,
When you take the stitches off, you will Knit 25 for child, 32 for lady, 35 for man. Slip last 12, child 14 for lady and 14 for Man stitches onto waste yarn. Thumb gusset now is complete. 
It will hang out until you finish the fingers and then you finish the thumb. 
Hop this helps. If you have problems, send me a privet message by clicking on my name and choose the Send Private message.


----------



## Designer1234

JuneHABS said:


> Perhaps on another one, each section could be posted as a PDF - thus eliminating a lot of copy/paste for the pattern as we go along?
> 
> It doesn't work as well - After 50 workshops we have found that the students like to have the workshop classes put directly on the workshops and hopefully in most cases pdf's for their own use. It is better as if there is a question each of the students can just go to that part and read it with the group.
> When it is separate just pdfs it doesn't work as well. Thanks for the suggestion however.


Just a mention -- there are two pdfs one for Worsted gloves and one for Sock yarn gloves. I would suggest you make a desk top file and keep them there. They are on Page 9


----------



## jadancey

Thanks, DaylilyDawn, your instructions are a lot clearer and easier to understand, but I think I will figure this out.


----------



## Designer1234

nmcnally said:


> My first time doing a knit along and loving it! thank you!


Actually - these are not KALs - they are actual workshops with a teacher teaching a class. Most Kals are done on the main forum. Our workshops are kept permanently on the workshop section so that KP memhers may copy and read the information and print the downloads. We have #50 in progresss right now.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

jadancey said:


> Thanks, DaylilyDawn, your instructions are a lot clearer and easier to understand, but I think I will figure this out.


Glad that I could help you.


----------



## Designer1234

Dawn and I have been talking and  we both feel that it is time to close this workshop. This workshop will remain in the same place only it will be closed and locked so no further questions will be answered. However, if you wish to make the gloves read it 2 or 3 times from the beginning and if, after that, you are having difficulty - Dawn has stated she will answer any questions sent to her by pm (just click on her avatar immediately above this post.

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. IT WILL BE LOCKED AND KEPT PERMANENTLY IN OUR WORKSHOP SECTION*.

*]THE DOWNLOADS FOR BOTH THE WORSTED AND SOCK YARN GLOVES ARE ON PAGE 10 OF THIS WORKSHOP*

You are welcome to read it, copy it as well as take the downloads for your own information. Please however, keep the workshop information in the Knitting Paradise forum as it is there for the use of KP members.

Once again, thanks to DaylilyDawn for this class and to all of the students.

PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURES IN THE PARADE ON THE PICTURES SECTION. The link is on a previous page here. It is important for the workshops that pictures are posted so that the KP members on the open forum get an opportunity to 
see all the wonderful work done here.

Thanks to you all, Designer1234 (Shirley)


----------



## kerriwg

Thank you Daylilydawn & Designer1234. I loved the workshop, I'm still stuck at the first finger but I will get, I think. Thank you again.


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you for the awesome workshop. I am going to finish my second glove today. I am using wool so they will be very warm and plan to wear them x-country skiing today.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

kerriwg said:


> Thank you Daylilydawn & Designer1234. I loved the workshop, I'm still stuck at the first finger but I will get, I think. Thank you again.


If you need any help, send me a PM by clicking on my user name in my avatar photo.


----------



## beahop

Hi, I'm in. would like to knit the 5 finger gloves. I did it on straight needles and flat method. [email protected]


----------



## njbetsy

Would like to join too if it isn't too late. I missed the opening while my kitchen was being renovated (I missed a lot).


----------



## beahop

Hi,
Where do I get the instructions for the gloves? Can't wait to make them. Bea


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Bea,
The instructions start on page one of this thread. Make sure to read all the posts to get tips and answers to questions you might have. ODDs of the patterns for worsted weight yarn and sock yarn are on page 10 of this thread. Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio

DaylilyDawn said:


> Bea,
> The instructions start on page one of this thread. Make sure to read all the posts to get tips and answers to questions you might have. ODDs of the patterns for worsted weight yarn and sock yarn are on page 10 of this thread. Good luck with your knitting.


DaylilyDawn, thank you so much for teaching this workshop last year! My DH is wearing the gloves I made for him. You really made it easy. The hard part was altering the pattern to fit his odd shaped fingers! I am hoping I can find the notes I made so I can make him more. Thank you again!


----------



## beahop

Hi,
I'm going to take it slow. I never did ML before. My hands are arthritic and the dp's are awkward for me too. But I will attempt it. That's my resolution. To learn something new. Thanks for the information.
I'll probably have difficulty with the ML, but keep watching the videos on You tube as many times as necessary. Bea


----------



## DaylilyDawn

tami_ohio said:


> DaylilyDawn, thank you so much for teaching this workshop last year! My DH is wearing the gloves I made for him. You really made it easy. The hard part was altering the pattern to fit his odd shaped fingers! I am hoping I can find the notes I made so I can make him more. Thank you again!


Tami, I am glad your hubby loves his gloves. It is a tangible sign of love made visible. Just use a small tape measure to measure his fingers, use a small notebook to keep all his hand measurements in an give it a a title like My Glove Tip Book. I am now knitting socks using Magic loop and using a certain heel, I get a perfect fit with no holes in the gusset area. I have also been busy knitting some baby items for a new grand son due in late Feb or early March. I still have a blanket to knit before the layette set is finished and then I can get it mailed to my daughter -in-law.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

beahop said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to take it slow. I never did ML before. My hands are arthritic and the dp's are awkward for me too. But I will attempt it. That's my resolution. To learn something new. Thanks for the information.
> I'll probably have difficulty with the ML, but keep watching the videos on You tube as many times as necessary. Bea


Bea, 
If you warm up your hands before you start knitting it might make them a little more easier to work with. Those wax hand machines that you soak your hands in to keep the skin so smooth would be a good idea.Learning new things is always a good thing.
I have been busy knitting baby items for my soon to be born new grandson and only have a blanket to finish up the layette set I have knitted before I send them off to my daughter-in-law.


----------



## tami_ohio

DaylilyDawn said:


> Tami, I am glad your hubby loves his gloves. It is a tangible sign of love made visible. Just use a small tape measure to measure his fingers, use a small notebook to keep all his hand measurements in an give it a a title like My Glove Tip Book. I am now knitting socks using Magic loop and using a certain heel, I get a perfect fit with no holes in the gusset area. I have also been busy knitting some baby items for a new grand son due in late Feb or early March. I still have a blanket to knit before the layette set is finished and then I can get it mailed to my daughter -in-law.


Congratulations on the upcoming new grandson! The problem with measuring his fingers, is that he has gained so much weight since he quit smoking years ago, that his fingers are really wide/thick at the base, and need more room than the hand has stitches, but are "normal" size nearer the tips. I had an awful time getting the base of the fingers to fit. I think I could have knit 4-5 pair in the time it took me to finish his. I will post a pic of the finished gloves. I am not happy with them, but he is! They are very odd shaped.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Tami 
Pickup extra stitches at the base of the finger and decreasing or two stitches at a time as you knit the finger. Then as you reach the top of the finger decreasing one every round until you get the top of the finger finished.


----------



## tami_ohio

DaylilyDawn said:


> Tami
> Pickup extra stitches at the base of the finger and decreasing or two stitches at a time as you knit the finger. Then as you reach the top of the finger decreasing one every round until you get the top of the finger finished.


Thanks!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

You are welcome! Knitting is like cooking, sometimes forget to add ingredients,and then put them when we realize we had forgot them. Knitting is to increase where we need it and then decrease to compensate for it.Have fun knitting them and think about all the compliments you well get from others on well the gloves fit him.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

